# Sticky  Dog Toxin Guide



## Lacie's Mom

Here is a great guide to things that are toxic for our fluffs.


----------



## Finn

This is a great,comprehensive post. Thanks for including!


----------



## kd1212

Thanks Lynn!


----------



## vinhle68

This is a great list indeed! Thanks Lynn!


----------



## Chumlee loves his mama

That was so helpful. Thanks x


----------

